# Seiko Presmatic



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Seiko Presmatic 5106-9000 from 1968










Very elegant case, all polished with a brushed finish between the lugs. My example has a fair amout of Wabi

Lug width is 18.5mm. I just managed to squeeze in an old 20mm strap.

Beautifully finished hands and batons










I'm not too keen on the applied Presmatic logo.

It works better on the silver dialled version of this watch.

It's called a Presmatic because you can press on the hexagon shaped centre of the crown to advance the date.










The day/date change is very unusual for a mechanical watch. At about 1 minute past Midnight they suddenly advance together, with a synchronised snapping action.

Chronometer grade with 33 jewels. Just look at the fine regulation adjuster and huge balance.










Individual movement number can be seen under the balance.

Accuracy is fantastic. +1.5 secs per day!

Now all I need is a Grand Seiko...


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Very nice! I'm looking for a smaller Seiko to offset my dive watches.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Lovely item, Makky. Where do you find all these super 60's Seikos?

I've just won (for next to nothing) a smashing 5606-5000 from 1968 with a quick day-date on the bay; it goes well on manual wind, but the rotor arm sticks (I think) on automatic.










If I could find somebody to redo the face, which looks a lot worse than the photo, it would be worth a mechanical overhaul. Anyone know anybody?


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Grey,

Very nice 5606.

Is the dial damaged? Sometimes what looks like corrosion or damage to the dial can be cleaned off quite easily.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

makky said:


> Hi Grey,
> 
> Very nice 5606.
> 
> Is the dial damaged? Sometimes what looks like corrosion or damage to the dial can be cleaned off quite easily.


Hi Makky,

The dial's got one of those vertical brushed silver finishes that looks almost perfect from one angle, but from every other shows what looks like green corrosion running round the edge from 7 to 12 amd lots of debris elsewhere.

Any hints on what to try to remove the stuff v welcome.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

grey said:


> makky said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Grey,
> ...


Two things I would try -

Gentle cleaning with Rodico.

Provided the dial isn't lacquered - Some lint-free tissue dampened with a very gentle cleaning solution. I use a bottle of lens cleaner designed for camera lenses.

First have a look at the dial under magnification. If the dial surface is eaten away by corrosion, the best you can hope is that some may clean off.

Try a section right on the edge of the dial that won't notice if things go wrong. Gently dab the Rodico on the surface. Any loose debris will stick to the Rodico when you lift it away. Use a clean piece each time you dab it. You want to avoid rubbing the dial - any loose dirt or grime you rub across the surface may scratch it. The Rodico might well be enough to clean most of it off.

If it's still in a terrible state, try the cleaning fluid. Dab a small area with some dampened tissue, then use clean tissue to wipe it away in the direction of the brushed finish. Be very gentle to avoid scratching the dial.

Keep checking with a magnifier to make sure you're not damaging it, and go veeery slowly and gently. It's worth spending an hour or two, doing a very small section at a time.

Good luck !


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

makky said:


> grey said:
> 
> 
> > makky said:
> ...


Thanks Makky,

For helping to reinforce the lesson that patience is all.

Did all the usual 'don'ts', i.e. cotton bud dipped in meths







Jeez it can take hours to remove those fibres after you realise why people say 'don't', plus a dab about with a tiny piece of Pritt stick, all while the watch is running!

Shall now proceed with caution and patience. Hope it ain't too late.

Best regards

Graham


----------

